# Compost sifter problems help sought



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone;

I'm building a compost sifter. A basic box 30" x 24" and 5 1/2" high. I attached heavy gauge hardware cloth to the bottom. Used staples that didn't hold well so I added 1 1/2" finishing nails nailed in half way and bent over. Not happy this this project so far.

Problem is that I used 3/4" ply for this box. I need to install oak runners on the bottom over the hardware cloth. The runners will help slide the box on the rails attached to the base component. Can't really screw into the ply of the box. And glue can't be used due to the hardware cloth. So I'm stumped for a good solution. Here is a picture. Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*screws*

I would pre-drill the runners and pre-drill the ply. Apply glue to the pre-drilled holes in the ply then screw the runners to the ply. Do not tighten the screws with a powered drill. Use a brace or a rachet to tighten the screws.
The pre drilled holes with the glue should be fine. I would not use anything less than Titebond III.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you that is what I'll do. I have TB III, job done in an hour or so.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Your Welcome*

Your Welcome.
Let me know how it works out.
I have used titebond on hanging baskets with brads. they have been out in the weather for 4 years now and none have come apart.
That is glueing rough surfaces as well.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Job done. Nice and tight. No split wood. Thanks again for that tip.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

i am glad you guys got it figured out cause i am still lost on what your trying to do - i do know what compost is though


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've built a few sifters*

I used 2 x 6's for the frame. Instead of sifting, which gets real tiring, I ended up just slanting the box at an angle and pitching the dirt/compost it aggressively, "most of it" blasted through. Then I thought I'd put on top of a 2 wheeled dump cart and let the good stuff fall through, which worked better. Still tedious however.
A real sifter would be suspended on a 4 bar link so you can really get it moving back a forth, but I never got around to that ... :blink:
You still have to clean out the bad stuff and you'd like to be able to just turn it upside down over the junk pile. Maybe you unhook 2 links and flip it over. I donno?  bill


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

This site is great!!!!! People with lots of knowledge and experience who want to share it.

I plan on 2 x 6s for the frame also with removeable 2x4s as legs.

Butttttt, tell me more about that 4 bar link system with the flip over option please. I have a lot of compost.

Off to relatives, be back tomorrow.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*serach "compost sifter frame" online*

You'll find this frame suspended by chains over the wheel barrow.
It's a variation on the 4 bar link I referenced and will work just fine.
I would eliminate the cross bar on front for easier access for cleanout:


* 

All sorts of ideas on You Tube:





*


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

The idea being ease of back and forth, I get it. I was just going to wax oak runners. I'll search the net for ideas. Thank you


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Don't think that will work*

The wood on wood runners will collect fine dirt and end up like sand paper. A suspended unit or large wheels will overcome that problem.  bill


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

All done for now. I decided on the wheels method, but Lowes did not have the right size. (BTW what size do you mean by large?)I bought steel chair glides. Works great, when the bin is full need some muscle to move back/forth. May change to wheels later. Stable as far as back and forth movement, which is most of the movement. Some concern about the sideway movement, any suggestions? The removeable legs are 2x4s; tightbobd III and drywall screws for the leg supports.

Thanks here are two pics.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I added two inch wheels - better now. I also added a skirt to keep dirt off the wheel runners - didn't work great. So I'll make a tool to clean the runners.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Looks great w.s., your soil should be very rich
in nutrients after all that composting.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*if it were me*

I'd mount the wheel/rollers on the outside of the box out of the path of the dirt so they ride on top of the rails.  bill

You got an additional layer of rails in my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

"Looks great w.s., your soil should be very rich
in nutrients after all that composting."

I love my compost bins - they give me no problems.......

I think I REALLY like that idea - wheels on outside of box. Not only can I remove the lower runner, I can really cut down the height of the outside runner....and lower the weight of the base. Wish I didn't glue them down............thank you


----------

